# Opinions on bidding?



## Cloyd LLC (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been in business for a few years but I still say I am a newbie to snow plowing, therefore I am asking for any advice that anyone cares to give. This property is Indiana and I hope I am not stepping on anyone's toes here if your in my area bidding on the same property.

The pic attached is a Earth Google view of this apartment complex.

~Trigger is 2 inches
~NO salt or shoveling as the apartment maint. crew will shovel and salt all walkways.
~The bid will include plowing during any event and clean up after cars have moved after the event each time - so yes, I see more time with cleaning up sometimes with a larger complex.
~all road ways in the photo are the properties.

I was thinking of bidding this along the lines of $750per event up to 6inches. This would include following up with a clean up a few hours after the initial to ensure that we have attempted to clean up areas where cars are parked. Mgt. said they understand that we will only show up once after for a clean up within 12 hours after the initial.

I understand that time will vary depending on which truck I use in my fleet but I am looking at a base price to judge if I am too low! I do NOT want to be one of those contractors that do it for cheap (regardless if I do an excellent job) and then I ruin the market for my area because I am going too low. On the other hand, I am no trying to be the highest either.

I want to thank everyone in advance for any advice. This is my first post and hope to communicate more here since I have been looking at the boards the last few months and most people are polite and helpful here.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope your missing a few numbers in that bid.


----------



## Cloyd LLC (Nov 6, 2012)

I am assuming that I am pretty low then....I figured I needed some help with this. 

I have been dealing with mainly smaller lots and I just did not want to screw this up.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Cloyd LLC;1510851 said:


> I understand that time will vary depending on which truck I use in my fleet but I am looking at a base price to judge if I am too low! I do NOT want to be one of those contractors that do it for cheap (regardless if I do an excellent job) and then I ruin the market for my area because I am going too low. On the other hand, I am no trying to be the highest either.


Are you a one man show?? That's a lot of area for ONE truck. I would think at least a loader and a push box


----------



## Cloyd LLC (Nov 6, 2012)

I have 3 trucks and a bob cat. I thought about sending two trucks each time.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I would send 2 trucks & your bobcat, do you own a pusher for the skid? I'd recommend using a pusher/box on the skid.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The thing that bothers me is that you may have to clean up after their shoveler/blowers. A lot of the time control of the site operations for snow makes it cost effective, with someone else doing a portion, there is always spillover that cost you to save them. I think you're way low.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Run away, don't walk. I don't think you're even close. Not trying to be a dick but I think this is going to drown you. A bad winter and you may never want to plow again. If you have to ask, it's probably not a good idea. A large lot like this isn't like a small or even somewhat large commercial building. If you screw up a bid on a lot that takes a couple hours, you live and learn. If you screw up a bid on an apt. complex it can sink you. 
For the record, I wouldn't clean up this site for $750 let alone plow it and come back later for cleanup.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Think you need add 500/800 to it
there a lot on dragging car spots
Looks like you have to carry the snow long ways to pile it up
I guess all depends where they will let you pile the snow 
Good luck


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

IMO your price is way to low. With all the sidewalks blocking where you can put snow two truck just won't work out in your favor. Not saying it can't be done but you will need a skid there for sure.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to the Forums ... Glad you ask before you signed the contract .... I agree with Grandview ... You are missing some numbers .... That is a 4 digit bid for each snow removal .... Double your price and then some ..... Good Luck


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding jobs*

Take the guesswork out of your bidding process and increase your confidence in bidding jobs.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

I would bid 3500. Do you have to salt the road way?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you have any more info. Where can the snow go?
How many sq ft approx is the area to be plowed?
if you have a skid I would want it there.
Do you have other work near by?
How committed are your 2 trucks and skid now?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

What amount of snow does Indiana get?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Personally......I'd bid that at $2,500 with the idea the property will try and negotiate down. No less than 2k in my mind.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

DeSnowman;1545675 said:


> I would bid 3500. Do you have to salt the road way?


Holy expensive batman

I'd say you're low. Did you submit a bid? Did you get it? How much? and has it snowed yet to see if you are good or not?


----------

